# VIDEO: Via Motors VTRUX roll into Jay Leno’s Garage



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Bob Lutz showed up at Jay Leno’s Garage this week, and he brought VIA Motors’ electrified full-size van, SUV and crew cab pickup truck... Newswire >


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

I like their vehicle...with the exception of the 6 cylinder engine. does anyone know what drive motor they are using? it seems to me that there are two remy hvh250 (one generator one drive motor) in the vehicle, but their webpage claims 300kw drive motor, can they really push the motor to that power level?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I really like the concept of the truck and the Volt but they are still catering to the oil industry. It rankles me to watch two guys either of which has more money than God giving their opinion on what is best for electric cars. Lutz doesn’t turn wrenches and skin knuckles. He tells his engineers to design something and he takes the credit. Leno has flunkies doing most all of his mechanical work and he then gets his picture taken when he goes for a test drive. I will not name names because I do not want to leave anyone out but there are quite a few EV’ers on this forum that are doing as much or more for electric cars that the guys that are getting all the press.


----------



## MAVA (Apr 13, 2012)

*Via Motors VTRUX roll into Jay Leno’s Garage*

Sadly, PGE is raising rates for EVERY customer for this, and the fiasco with old natural gas pipe lines....


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I didn't think pipelines and earthquakes went together very well...

Anyways, this and the smaller S10 type of truck is what the middle of the country needs. I would like to see it all electric like the Leaf, but the 30-40 mile range will still serve most people's daily needs.

Now, why didn't Lutz have GM make that when he was CEO? Why did they start VIA instead of having Saturn become the electric wing of GM (selling the EV1 type of car, a sporty car, a practical family car, and a pick-up?) All with aluminum frames and plastic body panels?


----------

